# ADA prices in Japan?



## TOO (8 Dec 2013)

Do any of you have an idea how ADA is priced in Japan in comparison with Europe? I cannot seem to find any Japanese webshops to make a comparison. I am going to Japan next summer so would like to plan a little ahead investment wise if prices there should turn out to be significantly below Europe. Thanks in advance.

Thomas


----------



## NanoJames (8 Dec 2013)

You can catch a glimpse of some prices in this series of videos mate:  I don't know how to convert the currency but you'll probably have an idea.


----------



## Ben C (8 Dec 2013)

I lived in Japan for four years and although I wasn't massively in to ADA stuff when I was out there, if the rest of Japan is anything to go by, expect it to be MORE expensive than over here. The Japanese tend to love their brands and those companies know people are happy to pay a premium for them. The other thing to remember is that the exchange rate isn't great at the moment (although much better than it used to be). Watching the exchange rates and buying your Yen at the right time will help reduce the cost. 
I'm not sure it going to make much difference to buying it over here to be honest. And you'd have somewhere to return it to if you bought if over here. 

Hope this helps. Possibly not the answer you wanted, I know!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (8 Dec 2013)

For comparison, a large bag of AquaSoil in the USA is $40.  I hope it helps.


----------



## Ben C (8 Dec 2013)

Should ask what you're going to Japan for. Sorry!


----------



## TOO (8 Dec 2013)

Thanks all. Judging from the video James posted, it could be cheaper. I may be wrong, but thought I could see the Vuppa for 9800 Yen and an Aquasky 602 for 52.000 Yen. If true then that's something like one third of the price (for the Vuppa) and two thirds (for the Aquasky). On the other hand Ben's comments point in a different direction. I was surprised that I was unable to find a Japanese webshop selling ADA, that would make it easier to compare accurately.

Ben, my trip will be for a conference, which leaves me with just one week there. Any must sees while I am there (my main targets currently are Kyoto, gardens, and of course the ADA gallery in Niigata)?

Thomas


----------



## Ben C (8 Dec 2013)

Hi Thomas, 
I'd say that if you have only a week, stick to Tokyo, Kyoto and Niigata. You'll need at least two full days in Kyoto. 
I work for a travel company where I started as a Japan specialist - have a look at our website for ideas etc. 
http://www.audleytravel.com/destinations/north-asia-and-russia/japan.aspx . The two most famous gardens in Kyoto are Kinkakuji (Golden Pavilion) and Ryoanji. I also really like Ginkakuji - the Silver Pavilion as well. Amazing mosses in all of them. 
Just enjoy - Tokyo is a great city. You'll need another few days there as well of course. Don't forget, the Amano aquariums at the base of the Skytree... a must-see and they are in Tokyo. I've never seen them, but they would be top of the list for me! 

Hope that helps. Have fun and take plenty of pictures/video for us!


----------



## TOO (8 Dec 2013)

Excellent, Ben, that is extremely useful, thanks mate!

Thomas


----------



## Pedro Rosa (8 Dec 2013)

Have a nice trip Thomas.
Keeps us informed about prices in Japan please.

Pedro.


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Dec 2013)

ADA is much cheaper in Japan. They have hundreds of shops around the country which sell their products. It also means majority of the shops are not specialist like TGM for example.
So you will find lot of chinese things too.

But they are trendmakers. You will see all the latest stuff there. May will be surprised sometime how badly ADA goods are presented in some shops, but the specialist there also awesome.
Tokyo has less specialist than some other cities. In Tokyo do not miss the Aqua Forest (hard to find but worth a trip)

Anyway the only thing which stops you from buying everything is the travel fee. You can buy small things, but adding up weights to your luggage will cost you more than you saved  There's a weight limitation and if you travel back with heavy items you need to pay for that.

But if you're there do not miss the tools as they are cheap and last for a lifetime.

You can find here 5 or 6 shops which we visited a month ago. Many photos has pricing too so can help to figure out 

Iaplc 2013 - a set on Flickr

what is expensive in the country is the hotel and the JR/Shinkanzen trips. All others including food, taxi etc is good.


----------



## TOO (9 Dec 2013)

Viktor, thanks so much for this information! And the pictures really make me itch to go.

I would STRONGLY advice everyone to take a look at these photos. There is something for everyone. I loved the parks.

You should give these photos their own thread if you haven't already.

Thomas


----------



## Ben C (11 Dec 2013)

Thomas - if you're getting around by train, but a 1 week Japan Rail Pass before you go. Available from JNTO - Japan National Tourism Organization | Plan Your Trip | Transportation | Discount Tickets | Nationwide Railway 
This pays for itself in a Tokyo-Kyoto return but is allows you to ride as many trains as you like for a week! Only available outside Japan..


----------



## TOO (15 Dec 2013)

Ben, thanks so much for thinking of this . It will be the obvious choice if I go to both Kyoto and Niigata.

Thomas


----------



## TOO (16 Jul 2014)

Just to follow up on this thread: I am currently in Japan and visited a couple of shops with ADA stuff in Tokyo. In general ADA is quite a lot cheaper, about 30-50% or more compared to European prices. The best bargain is probably the Aquasky. I picked up the 601 for about about 95 British Pounds, which is something like 60% below the European retail prices. Now I need to fit it in my bag and hope it doesn't break. So if you are here it is definitely worth checking it out. The shops I saw didn't have the full product range, but most of the general stuff like tools, pipes, and lights. Let me know if you need directions. I found the shops from ADA's ADA View series on Japanese shops. I visited PauPau and Aqua Forest, both quite easy to find.

Thomas


----------



## James O (16 Jul 2014)

Did you get to skytree?


----------



## TOO (16 Jul 2014)

Thinking about it, but there is so much to see and do in Tokyo. And I am here professionally, so don't have that much time . Was also considering the gallery in Niigata, but it is only open sundays.

Thomas


----------



## James O (16 Jul 2014)

Ah! but to see Amano's work writ large (7m large ).........

I'd sell my left testicle


----------



## Edvet (16 Jul 2014)

James O said:


> I'd sell my left testicle


 Not sure it would bring enough.....


----------



## TOO (17 Jul 2014)

Edvet said:


> I'd sell my left testicle
> 
> Not sure it would bring enough.....



I can see my ad: "overused and unfit for reproductive purposes, but could add an exotic twist to your stew".

Thomas


----------



## James O (17 Jul 2014)

I see it dried and grated like a truffle


----------



## TOO (17 Jul 2014)

A truffle: that is a beautiful image. I will think of this next time I pass a mirror. And reconsider the wording of the ad.

Thomas


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Aug 2014)

James O said:


> I see it dried and grated like a truffle


Oh God no...thanks for the image...excuse me whilst I puke...


----------

